# Seawolfe Area 6/28 with another warning



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

Hit Seawolfe this morning at 5:30 am......fished till about 930....caught 3 dinks......lotta bait in the water....sandy green.....i threw artficials all morning and kicked myself for not getting bait....the shrimp throwers seemed to have a lot more hookups......made the walk back to the car to find that it had been broken into......broke out my passenger side window and went through all my stuff.....at first I thought they didnt get anything as i had taken my wallet and phone with me, but soon realized they had gotten my tackle bag and all my cd's......that bag had so much freakin tackle in it!!!!!!!! its a shame that some crackhead will probably trade $500 worth of tackle for a couple rocks....met birdman this morning as he had gone back to his truck at the same time......his truck had been broken into 2 days prior sitting in the exact same spot......there was also another window glass sitting there in the ditch so im guessing they got one yesterday too.....those sons of b1tches are gonna get a pleasant surprise tomorrow morning if they decide to come back as i will be sitting in my other car at 530 am sharp in the same spot........im not even gonna take a fishing pole just my .40....the cops obviously arent gonna do antyhing about it so im gonna catch that bastard and make him sh!t himself guaranteed......don't worry the authorities will be contacted after i have him on the ground laying in his own pee...... im done with these freakin thieves and am just a little ******** off sorry.....
by the way nice to meet you today birdman thanks for letting me use the hand broom to get some of the glass outta the way....
did you have any better luck on the west side??


----------



## IrishFlounderPounder (May 31, 2008)

*Crackhead Suck*

I would love to bring my .45 acp as well and help with making a crackhead soil himself!! I live in Katy and one of my buddies truck got broken into and we almost did the same exact thing as you are talking about. If I was a police man I would set a trap for them and get some scum off the street in stead of writing speeding tickets!! Just my .02

I am sorry to hear about that man hope you have an outstanding rest of the year!!


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, hope somebody catches that POS! Were you parked in the park or outside the park?


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

i hope and pray you catch them. If i were you though, I wouldn't sit in your car. Is there any place you could hide and come out of the bushes or something. I have never been to the area so I don't know the lay of the land. I hope that you make the scum soil himself and I salute you for taking the matter into your own hands and trying to rid the streets of some scumbag....

Good luck and always check your 6


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

6Mile said:


> i hope and pray you catch them. If i were you though, I wouldn't sit in your car. Is there any place you could hide and come out of the bushes or something.


Thats definetely a better idea! Those bastards probably scout the area and look to see if anyone is sitting in there vehicles before! I wish you the best of luck and hope and pray you catch those scumbags! Give them a nice little pistol whip in the back of the head while your at it!! Good luck and let us know how you do!!


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Slowrey sorry to hear about your incident. I cant belived these crackheads hit it again. I got my .45 ready, birdman has my contact info. These scumbag need a lesson!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

You can always set-up some deer stands at Texas City, Sea Wolfe, and around the Restaurants on the sea wall. Camo them as cell towers or something. Then you can also get the copper thief's. There is no deterrents, so why not steal when you have an opportunity?


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh yea, I forgot FTU.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna start putting signs up in my car when I park there that say..."Nothing to steal in my car..OH, BTW. Bang!" Sure makes me uneasy about parking there from now on..The Police had better do something quick before someone gets killed. I really wouldnt care if the POS gets lead, but I would sure hate to see a fisherman catch flack for popping a turd or get shot himself.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I do hope you catch them.


----------



## Carl S (Mar 16, 2008)

What do you think Seawolf will be like sunday


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

The OK Corral!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

FishinAg said:


> The OK Corral!


ok you owe me a clean computer screen for that one.....
greenie coming

brian


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

those scumbags are not worth spending time in jail, or even the attorney fees to fight prosecution. the law's not on your side unless you are in fear for your safety or there is no other way to prevent the crime. i think it would be better to have a video camera and turn em in with their license plates and faces. they would probably put em on the news and everything.

really. dont do anything you might regret, no matter how good it would feel. and i know it would feel sooooooooooo good!


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope that or those, scumbags dont carry guns themselves??

Good Luck though...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

FishinAg said:


> The OK Corral!


LMMFAO!!!!!!! Dude you rock! hahahahah!


----------



## JCE (Nov 27, 2007)

You guys are funny with all of the "hope and pray" that bodily harm comes to a fellow human being, who is one of God's children as well. 

Now I hope they get caught and all the bodily harm "prayed for" in here happens (doubtful), but at least I am not a delusional hypocrite about it.

Some advice....I suggest you don't take the gun. Like somebody posted upthread, no use in going to jail and that is all that will happen if you start whipping guns around. You and a couple of buddies with baseball bats would be a better alternative.


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

Carry the gun to protect yourself when you are in "fear for your life". Do you have a permit to carry? Not absolutely necessary but does help. Good hunting!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

sorry to hear that i hope they caught that no good son of beach


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Update on problem!*

I didn't think you had called it your breakin, so I called and mentioned that another had occurred with no names....just a description of the area and was told that they would send an "indefinite patrol out on occasion"...I gave them 5:30 till just after daylight as the time of "action"....woman on the phone seemed to know the area...."gravel road and don't park signs" etc....Speaking of signs on my car windows...chuckle....that's what I did this morning....3 signs saying: "There is nothing of value in or on my car, you already got it!"....JT from Baytown:help:


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Just carry you a Baseball Bat and have some batting practice while the police and med-a-vac are in route!


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*has anyone thought...*

that maybe the thief watches this website to see where we go, how many people we go with, and for how long???...hmmm...maybe we shouldn't post location for a while...hehehehe


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*oh yeah!*

yall might want to skim thru craigslist.org to see if someone i trying to "pawn" your stuff out there...I was on texasfishingforum and some guy went to texoma to fish and got his stuff taken and someone suspects that the stolen gear might have been on craigslist...

just fyi...just a thought...check it out and please don't quote me...just relaying an incident and it might help somebody...

green water...green water...greenwater...

oh if anyone knows of a decent fishing hole somewhere near dallas that isn't shoulder to shoulder please PM me...

ummm tony maybe you can help...


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

bad thing is the steak outs are fishing , when you are ready they are not there . It may be a car that pulls over and leaves in 1 minute .


----------



## Texas Slam (Aug 12, 2005)

*Thiefs*

I would shoot the sorry son of a b---- first ......then call the cops.


----------



## rswitzerjr (Apr 26, 2008)

remember: a dead man can't testify, get that sorry SOB theres nothing worse than a thief...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

a camera


----------



## Wade Lady (Jun 26, 2008)

Man I am sorry to hear about your car. Do what you feel you need to within reason and if that doesn't work there is always the trunk monkey. Just a little humor to make you smile, check it out.


----------



## IrishFlounderPounder (May 31, 2008)

That was freaking great wade lady.......I need to get one of those!!


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

I fish that area about 10 times a year and constantly worry about not being able to see my vehicle. The horror stories that I hear about make me not fish in some areas that I know are very productive. I don't blame you for being a "Peeeeeed off Camper" and wanting to take care of the problem yourself. However, I really enjoy reading posts from felllow 2coolers and want all of us to be safe and not behind bars. Easy for me to say since it wasn't my stuff but, do your best to let the authorities handle it or at least be careful.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

fluffycharm said:


> that maybe the thief watches this website to see where we go, how many people we go with, and for how long???...hmmm...maybe we shouldn't post location for a while...hehehehe


If so then birdman doesn't have a chance, he usually spares no detail in his reports. Potlickers and crackheads could have easy pickins!

Has anyone had their vehicle broke into behind the signs that say "No Parking" and then wished they paid the $10 to park inside Seawolf?


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the trunk monkey~~~! 

As far as the safety of that area goes, I have an 18 year old girl that will be attending A&M Galveston thsi fall there on Pelican Island. Should I worry about her safety or her car's safety? Is this just a problem down at the end of the island?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Shoot the SOB if he is in the process of breaking in a car. After you shot him walk up and tell him you where in fear of your life LOL. Kill the bturds


----------



## tagen (May 29, 2008)

Thought it was only $5.00 to enter Seawolf and wade out.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

I was there Saturday- $5 to park and $5 per person to fish anywhere in the park


----------



## jeeper2 (Mar 24, 2008)

The guy probably went to a crowded fishing place to try to sell the stuff for quick cash. Couple of years ago I was on the TC Dike and a long-haired strung-out looking guy in a pickup tried to sell me and my buddy an Igloo cooler, looked very new, cheap. My buddy wanted to go for it but I told him it was probably stolen. Now that I think about it that guy was probably casing my car while trying to sell us the cooler. BTW I think it is legal to shoot someone to defend your property, but I don't know if that means fishing gear.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thieves make me mad. I hope this works out with this/these jerks behind bars and no 2coolers hurt. I know what it feels like to have $2500 worth of CDs stolen from your truck.

Sounds like a good hidden camera project to me. You need an off-duty fisherman police officer to help you with this. I wish I knew one.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

tagen said:


> Thought it was only $5.00 to enter Seawolf and wade out.


That is correct. If you wade it is only 5.00 to park.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone have bear traps I can borrow for my next trip to Seawolf?


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Hire Joe Horne.:biggrin:


----------



## tagen (May 29, 2008)

Brio said:


> I was there Saturday- $5 to park and $5 per person to fish anywhere in the park


That's if you stay on land. Tell them your wade fishing if that is what you are doing. Then it is only $5.00 to park. We do that if we are fishing the pocket side. Think it may be worth the walk now for the otherside as well.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Tagen, I told the lady that we were wade fishing and she said it was still $5 per person... I thought I just needed to pay for parking but she thought otherwise. I had never been there before so I had nothing to argue with. I have read from several posts that it is free to wade... Maybe they changed their policy or she misunderstood me and took my money


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

It's $5 to Park and an additional fee of $5 if you fish from land inside the fence.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Ak8s said:


> As far as the safety of that area goes, I have an 18 year old girl that will be attending A&M Galveston thsi fall there on Pelican Island. Should I worry about her safety or her car's safety? Is this just a problem down at the end of the island?


i have never seen anyone breaking into cars there, they have security and cops that drive around. But thats from what I have seen, only been going to school there for a year!


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Fecster said:


> Hire Joe Horne.:biggrin:


I second that. He is the new Pasadena John Wayne. LOL


----------



## tagen (May 29, 2008)

Brio said:


> Tagen, I told the lady that we were wade fishing and she said it was still $5 per person... I thought I just needed to pay for parking but she thought otherwise. I had never been there before so I had nothing to argue with. I have read from several posts that it is free to wade... Maybe they changed their policy or she misunderstood me and took my money


Brio - make sure you tell them that you will not be fishing from dry land. Do not make a cast from dry land. It should only be $5.00 to park and that is it if your wade fishing. At least that is what we have always paid


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a little advice, you can choose to use it or ignore it. If your planning on sitting up with your .40 and catching the [email protected]@ doing this you may want to reconsider posting your plans on the internet. If something goes bad and you shoot, pistol whip, mud stomp etc... This whole thread will be taken to court. Not saying an attorney couldnt get around it but its just one more thing to justify. Im not saying I wouldnt sit up waiting either just think about the legal aspects of your actions before you take them. You do need to be in fear for your life but this thread makes it look like premeditated fear...which in reality it is, just no need to let 12 jurors know that.

Just a thought and I hope you get em


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

LONG LIVE JOE HORNE btw long shot is correct


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Will fish there this weekend and I'm prepared. Made a sign to put in the window.

" Joe Horne's truck! Bang, you're dead!" 

Think this will work?


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Mn I poststed this before I really feel sorry for you and every other fisherman out there that loves this sport and then you have to worrie about trash stealing your hard earned property......... but at the end of the day this is true ( What come's around goes around)...


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

This is just a very sad situation. And I hope that the GPD will be sure to patrol more.
I haven't been there, but being a woman, with this info, I will not go alone.
Also, maybe if you go, you can empty car out completely and rig up a mace or pepper spray to go off when the door is opened, or tied to a cd "bait" in the seat and when he grabs it...."PSSSSSSEEEWW" sprayed right in the kisser!!! Then maybe you could just detain him til the cops get there.
Idea......instead of a sign, place job applications on your windows......isn't that like kryptonite to a theif?


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Update on the Problem again....*

After calling in the break in on your car I was fishing today 4 JULY and ran into a fellow fisherman who is also on the Galveston Police Force.....he knows about the breakins and says there are numerous other ones....skuttlebutt around the force is positive for something to occur....hopefully soon...I was wondering if we couldn't use our heads and put a homing device in something to be stolen and set the sucker up??...JT from Baytown:idea:


----------

